# what kind of cobalt is this?



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

also, how come one has spots on the legs. also these were sold as a pr but i think otherwise. any opinions?










thanks!
chris


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

they look like dwarfs to me. are they adults? measurements or weight would be good. the one on the left looks different but w/in range of a dwarf if it was the flash. legs are spotted or all blue?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

This would be easier to tell in person... the camera photo doesn't allow for accurate color representation which would be an easy clue between the two most likely morphs (Suri and FGD).

Here is an adult female Surinam(e) Cobalt:









Vs. and Adult female FGD tinc:









There are enough variations in the Suris that there is no real way we could say which way is which without seeing the frogs in person. If I had to guess, I would actually say they are Surinames rather than Dwarfs... FGDs tend towards their dorsal patterns being even width over the back, which suris tend to show the wider markings on the head as shown in the frogs in the photograph. The photograph also seems to show that the head markings are a stronger yellow than the markings lower on the back, also typical of Suris, which FGDs usually have markings that are an even shade of yellow all over the back. The side patterns seem more like FGD... but I've also seen Suri bloodlines with similar side patterns (like on Suarian). The different sizes in spotting on the leg could also be variation within the population.

The photo is not clear enough, and at the wrong angle, to really be able to give us the needed info to determine sex on both frogs. Frog on the left seems to be larger, and would imply female if they were over 18 months. Can't get a decent look at the toepads to tell one way or the other, but suri cobalts this isn't a sure thing, and very much not a sure thing in FGDs.

Honestly, if you can't get a definate background on these frogs, consider them unknowns, and don't try and attach a tag to them. They'd make great pets, but probibly shouldn't contribute to the breeding population since they are unknowns.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll take a few more photos of better quality. Either way it seems, yes, better not to breed these if unsure and definitely unsure of these. Shoulda looked at them better before getting them but too late now. I may as well enjoy them for what they are.

Frogfarm,

The two are about 'full' size. Don't know about the age however. The one on the left has fewer spots with a darker blue, while the other has more numerous larger spots. I'll take a non flash pic.

Thanks for the input!
chris


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

there is a lot of variation even in single clutches. you could find pics of either morph that look to be the opposite. when there full grown youll know.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Quite easily could be a Patricia, or a very washed out cobalt.

Bsst,

Chuck


----------



## morphious (Jul 9, 2006)

chuckpowell said:


> Quite easily could be a Patricia, or a very washed out cobalt.
> 
> Bsst,
> 
> Chuck


 I think it's a Patricia too


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I really don't think its a patricia... they usually come across as paler in the legs and more green in the legs than these animals.


----------



## r90s (Jun 13, 2006)

I vote for nominat morph "Dwarf Cobalts".
Here is a link to description site.

http://www.tropical-experience.nl/tinct ... &submenu=2

Here is a photo of mine.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This is gonna sound really stupid but to me it looks like the frog on the right is a cross between a Patricia and a Suriname and the one on the left is definately a Suriname hands down.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

If you can, take a picture of them next to something for a size refference, like a quarter or a plastic ruler. That'll determine if they're one of the dwarf morphs or not.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> This is gonna sound really stupid but to me it looks like the frog on the right is a cross between a Patricia and a Suriname and the one on the left is definately a Suriname hands down.


Yeah, that does sound really stupid.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

OKAY! Got more pics but not many, the cam batts die quickly. I tried some pics w/o flash but they didnt show up too well. Hopefully these new ones help any.









Untouched though w/ a flash.









The one thats been said to be a Suri.









Same frog. Can anyone tell the sex? I still have a hard time deferentiating them.









This is the questionable one. Definitely not a Patricia as I have one. A cross I can see possible b/c of the leg spots and lighter blue. 

They dont look like the dwarf pics Im seeing so cant be them (though now that Ive seen a pic I want this frog too! :lol: )

I'll take a few more when the cam is recharged and maybe they may come out better with natural daylight instead of a fluorescent bulb.

thanks for the suggestions everyone!
cheers,
chris


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The bottom three picltures have the body shape of a Tafelburg tinct. Guess the first photographs weren't good enough to tell. The legs are very light for a Tafelburg, which are almost purple. How big do they get? My Tafelburgs (many years ago) got pretty large, but were longer and skinner than Patricias or Powder blues (grays). 

Best,

Chuck


----------

